# Missing my boy so much



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey is beautiful. I'm so sorry for his loss. It does help to share your loss with people who understand. It sounds like he was what we call your "heart dog", and that means he did his job well, teaching you how to love so deeply. 

Lots of shoulders here to cry on that truly do know what you are going through. We would love to hear stories about him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad you found us. You are in a safe place and we will try and be here for you when ever you need. Just lost my 3 girls in the last 6 months, I know your pain. Take care, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your Bailey. May Bailey Rest In Peace, but live on happy and healthy in your memories until you meet again.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too lost my girl, Lucy 2 weeks ago. I found this forum when I was looking for advice when she got ill. The people on here have been a lifeline for me. 

I hope you will share your memories of your sweet boy on here with us when you are feeling up to it. 

Rest in peace sweet Bailey.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Bailey. Please post pics of him if you are up to it. Sending you strength. Run free Bailey.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome. You've found a community that well understands your feelings and will offer much friendship and support. Bailey looks to be such a sweetheart. When you feel able, we'd love to see more pics and hear some stories. Just remember, he is with you still, only now on silent paws.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So very sorry to hear of your loss of Bailey. It is just heartbreaking to lose one of our sweet Goldens. He is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and one day you will meet again. RIP Bailey


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. My dear Beau crossed the bridge 5 days ago so I understand the challenges you are facing. Please feel free to share your thoughts and lots of pictures. We always love pictures. I would love to hear more about Bailey's story.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet boy. I lost mine in October and this community has been wonderful and given me so much support.
I hope your pain soon subsides and you can find comfort in your happy memories together. *hugs*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Bailey. My beloved Selka went to Heaven in Sept . due to osteosarcoma. He and I too had a very special bond so I know how you are feeling. I just started having some good days and being able to think of him without crying. It has been so difficult and painful but I know he wants me to be happy. I wouldn't have made it through his cancer and losing him without this wonderful place. The people here understand. God bless you and Godspeed dear Bailey.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bailey but glad you have joined us to talk and share your pain. It does help sharing memories, stories and pictures with people that understand. Bailey was a very handsome boy and does sound like he was your heart boy which is a very tight bond. But also does make for more pain too. But I like to think he will want you to keep that love going to another golden down the road when you feel up to it. It will honor the love you shared.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bailey, sadly so many of us have suffered the losses of our beloved dogs, and know the pain you are feeling

I hope in time you will also be able to remember Bailey with a smile as you think of the happier times that you shared

"HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW
THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO"


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, this forum helped me get thru my first month without my best friend here. Casey went to Heaven in December.It's just awful and so hard. The people here really help and to know that we are not alone in this grief somehow helps.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss of Bailey. May time heal the pain you are suffering.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

*You are all just so sweet! Thank you for your kind words. :smooch::smooch::You_Rock_*

We had home euthanasia and I think it is the best worst thing ever. I am so happy that we had this option so that his last moments were in his own home surrounded by familiarity, calmness and love. At the end, Bailey had major hind leg weakness and at times could barely walk. For many years he has been a back feet dragger and had next to no toenails, but since November it had gotten progressively worse. We had several treatments of acupuncture, but it did not do any good. I could not watch him struggle any more and that is why I finally made that dreaded call to the vet. On top of all that, in June he was diagnosed with bone cancer of the lower jaw. Our vet told us the cancer was aggressive and would be painful and expect only 2-4 months. He seemed to be doing really well and exceeded her prediction. He was taking Metacam and at the very end Tramedol too, but the only outward sign the cancer was effecting him was the loss of a molar. Maybe seprately he could have lasted longer, but I am sure the 2 problems together contributed to one big bad situation. Can you hear some _what if's_ in there? Oh yeah...

The last couple weeks before his passing he did lose his lust for life. He stopped playing with his toys and his appetite waned. The 3 things that he loved til the end were afternoon snack time- I always broke 6 Milk Bone into small pieces and hid them outside in good weather and inside during bad and he had to sniff them out! Oh what fun! He also still loved it when my male cat sprayed. If we were all outside, even during the above a fore mentioned snack time, and the cat sprayed- nothing could pry him away from _it_! Cat urine = way good time in Bailey's book! YUK! and the 3rd thing he loved til the end was ME!!!

I am going to write at little blog type thing that I will keep for myself with all the things he did that made his so special to me. That way when I am feeling a little blue or just want to remember I can whip it out and and cry and smile and laugh and recall all the happiness and love that pup brought me! As *mylissyk* said, he really was my heart dog!














after a bath all spunky monkey!!







I could drown in those eyes! If his head looks a little pointy it's because it is! He also had MMM when he was 2. Just gave him more character! I love you, baby! :heartbeat


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am about the loss of your beautiful boy! It does sound like he was your heart dog. I lost my heart dog in September and it was by far the most painful experience I have ever had in my life. I still have the days when I think about her and all I want to do is cry but I'm finally starting to be able to enjoy the memories of the time that I did have with Sophie. Feel free to post stories, pictures, ask for advice, post if you're happy or sad or for anything else. This forum is full of great people! As you can see they say so many wonderful things and unfortunatly some of us have had to experience the loss of our dogs so we understand how you feel. I think you're blog is a great idea!

Run softly at the bridge Bailey!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your special boy....... run softly at the bridge buddy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Baily was a real cutie! Thank you for sharing your memories. I hope they bring you comfort at those sad time.

RIP Bailey


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The pictures of Bailey are lovely and I love the thought of him sniffing out milk bones - cat pee not so much:doh::yuck:.

I lost my old boy in October and am still grieving. Some days more than others. Letting them go is hard, but is also the last and one of the most (if not the most) loving gifts we can give them. Don't have any doubts - you allowed him to go in peace and love and that is a treasure.

I hope your grief eases and the memories bring more smiles than tears soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pammie*

Pammie

I am so very, very, sorry about Bailey. You definitely came to the right place-
WE ALL understand.

I hope you hang around! My Hubby and I lost two of our beloved dogs last year:
Snobear, to hemangiosarcoma of the liver on March 27 and Smooch, our almost 12 year old Golden Retriever to some type of cancer on December 7.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

My condolences on the loss of your Bailey. Take heart in the fact that you will find many friends on this forum who share in your loss. I know I do--I lost my Maggie in August and still think about her all the time. 

Please post some pics of your Bailey when you have a chance--it's a wonderful way to celebrate the life of a wonderful dog.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> WE ALL understand.


Karen, this ^^^ is what I felt I would find here and why I did join. It really does help to talk with others who have gone thru the same intense emotions and have experienced the grand love of a golden.

Sharlin, Thank you for the effect you did to Baileys photo! That looks cool! 

So many who have posted here in Baileys thread have loved and lost a golden. ((hugs)) to you all!

Thank you all for your continued support.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special Golden. We lost a pet and I remember the great ache in my heart. As time passes, you will be able to smile when you think of Bailey, instead of the pain you feel now. hugs to you ((((Pammie))))


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Bailey. I know it hurts so much to loose him. Godspeed sweet Bailey.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Bailey

I don't know what i would have done without the people on this site when i lost my heart dog Sadie.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Bailey, he was beautiful!

Run softly at the Bridge, sweet Bailey


----------



## nanashell4 (Jan 30, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Our Murphy passed last July 31st. The memories are wonderful and yet bittersweet. I have a good cry each day for him. I am not ashamed of that. That's the least I can do to express my gratitude for his loyalty, love, companionship and trust. Murphy and I were growing older together. I never expected his passing at 14-1/2 to come so quickly. I can't find room in my broken heart for another pet right now. I don't know if I ever will. But I know that having that time with Murphy was worth all of it. I wish you days of fond memories and smiles of what your wonderful "fur person" meant to you. The silence in my house is deafening and I reach for him every night as I go to sleep. Rest in heaven all the wonderful, incredible "Goldens". Someday I will run with him again! Shelley


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

I lost my heart and my soul boy 5 years ago to bloat. There are times I remember and smile and there are still times I remember and cry. Prayers and hugs for both you and Bailey.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

nanashell4 said:


> So sorry for your loss. Our Murphy passed last July 31st. The memories are wonderful and yet bittersweet. I have a good cry each day for him. I am not ashamed of that. That's the least I can do to express my gratitude for his loyalty, love, companionship and trust. Murphy and I were growing older together. I never expected his passing at 14-1/2 to come so quickly. I can't find room in my broken heart for another pet right now. I don't know if I ever will. But I know that having that time with Murphy was worth all of it. I wish you days of fond memories and smiles of what your wonderful "fur person" meant to you. *The silence in my house is deafening* and I reach for him every night as I go to sleep. Rest in heaven all the wonderful, incredible "Goldens". Someday I will run with him again! Shelley


Welcome to GRF nanashell4! I see this was your 1st post and I so appreciate your words. You are so right about the house being quiet! 

So many of you have shared, and continue to share your memories, words of encouragement and condolences. Thank you!:kiss:

I am kind of surprised that in my real life my friends no longer ask how I am doing. I still occasionally will say something to them, but it is not much of a convo. My husband does not ever start a convo about how he misses Bailey or how things are different, but he does join in and talk about it when I bring it up- and that is a lot! I do appreciate that he has been my best support and has surprised me at some of the things he has said about missing him.

Anywho, just want to say :You_Rock_ All of you!!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Well.....welcome to the Forum albeit on that sad a note. Lots of folks have lost a lot of Golden companions over the years here. It never gets any easier. But there are a lot of shoulders to cry on here--we'll all help you get through it.............

SJ


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Bailey was lucky that you loved him enough to help him go before his life became a nightmare. That is a very precious gift. Now you make him immortal in another way by carrying him in your heart and writing about his life and the bond you shared.

My Sabrina died a bit over 5 years ago and I still cry when I think about our final battle with her kidney disease and cancer on her heart. My guess is that everyone on the GRF understands, at least if they've had dogs for long.

Holding you in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Im so sorry for the loss of you wonderful Bailey. I lost my Golden boy Friday Morning he was 15 years and 4 months old. I like you are heart broken so I know your pain.

I keep weeping. But I know he is at peace now and playing at Rainbow bridge. It takes a long time. I have to 2 other Goldens Monty is 6 and missing him alot and is sitting here Bronco would lay.

I have found the people on here are amazing and so helpful as Golden lovers are. Big Hugs to you at this sad time


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Pammie said:


> Welcome to GRF nanashell4! I see this was your 1st post and I so appreciate your words. You are so right about the house being quiet!
> 
> So many of you have shared, and continue to share your memories, words of encouragement and condolences. Thank you!:kiss:
> 
> ...


Hi again pammie

yes my husband is still upset thou men try to keep it to them selves. Thou my husband was in veitnam and seen much. our dog passing broke his heart. I tried to talk to my hubby and told him of all the wonderul messages I had also on here. he did read them on through the other morning and my tribute I wrote on Bronco. My poor husband came out of the room crying his heart out.

us women talk more so we always need to share our feelings more. I found it great for me talking to the people on here they all share with us a special bond. I dont think someone that has never owned or loved a pet can really understand at all. I have made many friends on here who are close today afer many years and we have all been there for each other with our pets. Hnag in there. maybe you could write a tribute to bailey when you feel up to it. I found it helped me even if I was in tears writing it. just remembering him and talking about him helped me

Hugs


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of sweet handsome Bailey. This forum is fabulous with all the love and support when we lose our precious pups. I too leaned on the forum for support during our Barkley's hemangiosarcoma battle. We lost him on April 30 this year. 

I read that you plan to blog about Bailey. That is a wonderful way to channel grief, collect memories and just deal with all the emotions surrounding your loss. I actually journaled through Barkley's cancer fight and the aftermath. In the end I polished it up and self-published a book called "Fighting for Barkley". I did it through lulu.com. I didn't make it public because it was just too personal, but I did buy copies for Barkley's veterinary team. I thought they might like to read about things from the patient's side of things. 

My husband was also reluctant to talk about his feelings regarding Barkley's loss but he hurt just as much. Eventually we were able to talk about what we went through without tears and that helped a lot. 

HUGS to you as you grieve your huge loss.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

So today is unusually warm and we have been rain free for several weeks. I figure some of the potted plants may be a bit parched. I unwind the hose and it hits me... no Bailey to annoy the crap out of me by humping the hose as I water!!!!! As you might guess, I would give anything to have my humping fool back! BTW he also loved to hump the cord of the vacuum sweeper. LOL!
Dang, I miss that pup!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Its the little things like finding a few stray hairs in the house long after they are gone that take your breath away and have you crying all over again. I opened an envelope with some of my bridge babies hair in it the other day and I was crying all over again - its been 8 years for me. Hang in there and sending you strength today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is the little things that hurt, but I doubt any of us are thinking "Dang, I miss him humping the hose". Each one is so special and takes a little piece of our heart away with them.

Bailey sure sounds like a sweet, funny and oh so loved boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pammie*

Pammie:

Welcome-you are in a safe and caring place.
I am so very sorry about your beautiful boy Bailey-rest in peace, Sweet Boy.
I lost my sweet Golden Girl, Smooch, on Dec, 7th at the age of 11 years, 10 mos. I will miss her sweet and loving self forever.


----------

